# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Tool] Traffic Analyzer

## SkeW

*New TrafficAnalyzer for Blade & Soul by SkeW
*
[CENTER]
*The new version of the program !!!*

New opportunities:
- Create scripts;
- Block certain packages;
- Send the data blocks;
- Hide extra information;
- Simple and intuitive interface;
The basis laid down the opportunity to write their own scripts on C # programming language. In the future you will be able to share them with each other.


Some information about how to write scripts.[SPOILER]
We need:
1) .Net code compiler (Vusial Studio)
2) HandleBase.dll Library
3) NetFramework 4.5.2

Next, we need to implement packet processing methods:

"Public override void Handle (PacketState state)"
Now every time the received packet information will go through this procedure.
PacketState includes techniques such as:
- Opcode (first 2 bytes of packet)
- Packet (array of bytes with the interactive use)
- Type (Game, Location)
- Direction (Client, Sever)
- Destiny (Block, Hide, Allow)

After we received the package, we can disassemble it into parts using "state.Packet". Namely reading 1,2,4 bytes, Unicode, Ascii:
- ReadByte ();
- ReadInt16 ();
- ReadInt32 ();

As well as record and replace the values ​​by the method of "Write (...)"
Write (int, ushort, byte, string, float, long ...), and a direct replacement state.Packet [10] = 0x25; where 10 - index, a new 0x25 bytes.

If necessary, you can send a response packet, or a whole list of packages from the plugin. This is done as follows:
*ConnectionManager.Game.Send (Direction.ClientToServer, PacketType.Game, data, 0, data.Count);
Direction.ClientToServer - packet direction
PacketType.Game - packet type (Game / Location)
data - an array of bytes (DataStream)
0 - Start index
data.Count - Length[/SPOILER]

Example Script:

```
using System;
using HandlerBase;
using HandlerBase.IO;

namespace GetNick
{
    public class GetNick : PacketHandler
    {
        public GetNick(IConnectionManager connections)
            : base(connections)
        {
            Enabled = false;
        }

        public override PacketType Packets
        {
            get { return PacketType.Game; }
        }

        public override string Name
        {
            get { return "Get nick character"; }
        }

        public override void Handle(PacketState state)
        {
            if (state.Opcode == 0x001B)
            {
                state.Packet.Skip(126);
                int length = state.Packet.ReadUInt16();
                string nick = state.Packet.ReadUnicodeString(length*2);

                Logger.Message("Your name - " + nick);
            }
        }
    }
}
```

For creating one of the private cheats for Blade And Soul I had to learn traffic of this game, but the packets were encrypted in this program and standard programs turned out to be not suitable. That;s why I created my program which allows you to work with traffic in a decrypted form.
This program had been kept private for a long time, but for now I decided to give everyone an opportunity to purchase it.*
This program have a few features:
- Work with win 7/8/10
- Edit the incoming data*

This program is suitable for both EU/NA and Korean servers.

*Skype: Ginrey2*

If you are really interested in this programm, don't hesitate to write personal messages either in personal messages or Skype for further information and prices.

Currently packeages for B&S TrafficAnalyzer:



*P.S. The program is actively refined and updated with new developments that will offer users. All updates are free to fly again is not necessary.*

----------

